# London Forum Meet - Forum's first birthday!



## Viki (Sep 28, 2009)

I thought i would start a new one as we've now completely taken over the Southampton thread!

Salmonpuff has suggested the British Museum because "its made of awesome"  I think its perfecct and there seems to be a good level of interest!

Any thoughts on dates? I was thinking that maybe we should plan quite a bit ahead, so hopefully as many people as poss are free and we might get some newbies involved too?

Judging by the hangovers from southampton, do people definately want to do a saturday?

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2009)

sounds like a good idea to me , i hope it will be a sucsess like the southampton meet was .


----------



## aymes (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd be up for a London meet. It's going to be impossible to get a date suitable for everyone but planning ahead a bit should make it slightly easier. From my perspective weekends would be better but that might not be the case for everyone?

How about early December, gives a bit of time but not too late as everyone tends to get booked up as Christmas approaches?


----------



## Viki (Sep 28, 2009)

I agree, i was thinking a saturday in late november/early december?

Sooo how about November 21st as first offer?

Steff its a real shame we all live so far apart, it would be great to meet you!


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 28, 2009)

Viki said:


> I thought i would start a new one as we've now completely taken over the Southampton thread!
> 
> Salmonpuff has suggested the British Museum because "its made of awesome"  I think its perfecct and there seems to be a good level of interest!
> 
> ...



I'm up for London. We should give people at least three or four weeks notice so cheap advance purchase train tickets can be bought or days off arranged.

If people in my part of Sussex want a free lift in the car I don't mind bringing four others.

I would prefer a Sunday but Saturdays are OK too.


----------



## aymes (Sep 28, 2009)

Viki said:


> I agree, i was thinking a saturday in late november/early december?
> 
> Sooo how about November 21st as first offer?
> 
> Steff its a real shame we all live so far apart, it would be great to meet you!



Personally that's good. How about pick out 3 or 4 dates and put a poll on the thread (if you select thread tools at the top you should still be able to add one as the thread starter) to see what's the most popular....Of course if people can do more than one date it won't be as helpful but it may give soem indication...?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2009)

aymes said:


> Personally that's good. How about pick out 3 or 4 dates and put a poll on the thread (if you select thread tools at the top you should still be able to add one as the thread starter) to see what's the most popular....Of course if people can do more than one date it won't be as helpful but it may give soem indication...?



Yes, the polls will accept multiple responses, so if people can do more than one date they can vote for more than one. You can choose to make the names of people who voted visible, or I can use the 'Power of Admin' if people want to vote but would prefer not to advertise that they might not be at home on particular dates (just as an added level of security which some people prefer).

I think Saturdays are generally preferable, as the transport links are likely to be better than Sunday and cheaper than weekdays.

November will mark the forum's first anniversary (ish - it did start earlier, but only for those 'in the know' or who stumbled across it by accident!)


----------



## Viki (Sep 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> November will mark the forum's first anniversary (ish - it did start earlier, but only for those 'in the know' or who stumbled across it by accident!)



Thats even better! It can be a kind of anniversary meet!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2009)

Viki said:


> Thats even better! It can be a kind of anniversary meet!!



I just checked, and I'm fairly convinced that ukJohn is the only member who joined in October 2008, other 'members' all appear to be people involved in the set up of the site!

So, now we have a 'theme'!


----------



## Viki (Sep 28, 2009)

Great - ill have a go at a poll for some dates, but if i make a mess of it you might need to fix it for me!!


----------



## Viki (Sep 28, 2009)

*Forum's First Birthday Meet!*

The London meet has turned into the Forums First Birthday Meet!

So if people can indicate which dates they can do we can hopefully get as many people together as possible to celebrate this amazing group of people!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy First Birthday Forum. I will check my diary as there are a few things on the horizon.

In case I missed something, where will the meeting be, and can we bring families?


----------



## Caroline (Sep 28, 2009)

I missed this and went straight to the thread withthe dates on it. The British Museum sounds great, that's where I met hubby almost 34 years ago!


----------



## Viki (Sep 28, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Happy First Birthday Forum. I will check my diary as there are a few things on the horizon.
> 
> In case I missed something, where will the meeting be, and can we bring families?



Hi Caroline - we were thinking of going to the British Museum. Families of course welcome


----------



## aymes (Sep 28, 2009)

Just voted but it'll only let me select one option...none of my mod powers seem to be able to change that but Northerners enhanced admin super powers may do something.......


----------



## randomange (Sep 28, 2009)

Ooh, I'd definitely be up for a London meet - it'd be great to meet you guys in person!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2009)

aymes said:


> Just voted but it'll only let me select one option...none of my mod powers seem to be able to change that but Northerners enhanced admin super powers may do something....... if not anything but the 14th works for me!



I think I've sorted it! You might need to vote again if you voted before it was multiple choice.


----------



## aymes (Sep 28, 2009)

That seems to work now, thank you!


----------



## Viki (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi All,

There is now a poll where you can indicate which date you can come.

Northerner has kindly set it so you can now choose more than one! Hopefully we'll be able to suit most people.


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 28, 2009)

I will have to wait till I go back to W tomorrow as on a new rota.


----------



## Viki (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tidy up northener!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2009)

Viki said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There is now a poll where you can indicate which date you can come.
> 
> Northerner has kindly set it so you can now choose more than one! Hopefully we'll be able to suit most people.



I merged the threads too.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 28, 2009)

Sorry, can't make any Sat in Nov - working two of them and racing the other two. Hope you have a good time.


----------



## MarcLister (Sep 28, 2009)

Could be interested in this.  Can get to London easily as I'm only 35 minutes from Euston on a fast train.

Just wondering why no-one's spotted the obvious flaw in the plan? We'd need to submit a plan of our visit to the emergency services!

Just imagine a load of diabetics wandering around London and then we all have hypos. 

Course we would have an advantage in recognising each other.

"Everyone get your insulin pens out and wave 'em high in the sky".


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 28, 2009)

MarcLister said:


> Could be interested in this.  Can get to London easily as I'm only 35 minutes from Euston on a fast train.
> 
> Just wondering why no-one's spotted the obvious flaw in the plan? We'd need to submit a plan of our visit to the emergency services!
> 
> ...



Hehehe Yes good point Marc !!  

I can make a London meet quite easily with a bit of forward planning .


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 28, 2009)

Funnily enough, a friend of mine from aus is coming to london in november, so maybe I could merge the two! She wants to go to the BM anyways!


----------



## HelenP (Sep 28, 2009)

I could make a London meet - still a bit 'shy' of you experts, being a relative newbie though!!  

xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2009)

HelenP said:


> I could make a London meet - still a bit 'shy' of you experts, being a relative newbie though!!
> 
> xx



We're not experts Helen! Just learning from each other, every day!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 28, 2009)

HelenP said:


> I could make a London meet - still a bit 'shy' of you experts, being a relative newbie though!!
> 
> xx



Aww don't be shy Helen !! we are all getting on the job training !!


----------



## mattie (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, i dont post on here very often but i do like reading all the great advice as i live in London it would be nice to meet some other diabetics


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2009)

mattie said:


> Hi, i dont post on here very often but i do like reading all the great advice as i live in London it would be nice to meet some other diabetics



Mattie! Ages since I've seen you post! Glad to see you're still reading!


----------



## lawlessd (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi all

i agree with mattie, be great to meet some fellow sufferers!!

Being in London, I'll try and make any date thats agreed on.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2009)

Excellent! Looks like London is more popular than Southampton!

I'll 'stick' the thread for a little while so people get a chance to see it.


----------



## katie (Sep 28, 2009)

Part of me hopes I can make it, but part of me hopes i'm far far away by then


----------



## am64 (Sep 28, 2009)

im not tooo far and the british musuem great choice so hopefully will be there


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 28, 2009)

katie said:


> Part of me hopes I can make it, but part of me hopes i'm far far away by then



Aww Noooo Twin I want you to go to Oz but I'll miss you  Who will terrorise Northerner with me ??


am64 said:


> im not tooo far and the british musuem great choice so hopefully will be there



I hope you can make it am it would be a good day out


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 28, 2009)

This is brilliant, well done Viki!

I would love to go to a London meet. I feel a little confused by the one year anniversary, is that all it really can be? I feel this must have been here much longer? Weird.

Marklister- you have really made me think. I wonder what the record number for most diabetics in a group together  at one time is? Perhaps I am just really sad?! I would love to beat it and read the contingency plan!

Will look at my rota tomorrow and vote. Regardless, I will be there!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> This is brilliant, well done Viki!
> 
> I would love to go to a London meet. I feel a little confused by the one year anniversary, is that all it really can be? I feel this must have been here much longer? Weird.
> 
> ...



Hey thats an excellent idea !! we should try to beat a record , I wonder how to find out about it >>> NORTHERENERRRRRR !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey thats an excellent idea !! we should try to beat a record , I wonder how to find out about it >>> NORTHERENERRRRRR !!!!!!!!!



DEFO!!!!!!!!!!! That job is right up his street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ive always wanted to be record breaker!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2009)

I've just realised that November 14th is World Diabetes Day!


----------



## am64 (Sep 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I've just realised that November 14th is World Diabetes Day!



hey do you always come when your called...!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 28, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I've just realised that November 14th is World Diabetes Day!



No way! that means we should go down the river because they light the wheel blue for world diabetes day


----------



## am64 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> No way! that means we should go down the river because they light the wheel blue for world diabetes day



nice idea but bit cold in November  in the Thames, or should I say on the Thames ....


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 28, 2009)

True I  have got a picture of it last year, I was on the boat back from greenwich and shell had a projection on the shell twer for diabetes day (could have been then year before??) and it was baltic. BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 29, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I just checked, and I'm fairly convinced that ukJohn is the only member who joined in October 2008, other 'members' all appear to be people involved in the set up of the site!
> 
> So, now we have a 'theme'!



If I am the only one that joined in October 2008 that makes me the longest serving member      In that case, can I be the one to cut the Birthday cake 

John


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 29, 2009)

ukjohn said:


> If I am the only one that joined in October 2008 that makes me the longest serving member      In that case, can I be the one to cut the Birthday cake
> 
> John



This London meet up is sounding better by every posting!!


----------



## katie (Sep 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Aww Noooo Twin I want you to go to Oz but I'll miss you  Who will terrorise Northerner with me ??



hehe, i'll be back!


----------



## Corrine (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll def be there and have just voted with my dates!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 29, 2009)

I will defo be there, have just put my date in! xx


----------



## Viki (Sep 29, 2009)

Its getting really exciting - it would be great to have loads of us all together and put some faces to names


----------



## Northerner (Sep 29, 2009)

ukjohn said:


> If I am the only one that joined in October 2008 that makes me the longest serving member      In that case, can I be the one to cut the Birthday cake
> 
> John



Definitely John! You will be guest of honour!


----------



## Einstein (Sep 29, 2009)

Would love too, but the boy is due home on the 6th and we're not supposed to be doing anything too exciting until he's signed off, which might be late November... 

Hmmm Bruce at the museum, that might liven the place up


----------



## vince13 (Sep 29, 2009)

Just placed my "wish" date - wonder what the word is for a number of diabetics ?  If there isn't one we ought to make one up.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

vince13 said:


> Just placed my "wish" date - wonder what the word is for a number of diabetics ?  If there isn't one we ought to make one up.



I dont think there is a name , if there is Google isn't telling !!


----------



## katie (Sep 29, 2009)

insulinaddicts


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

katie said:


> insulinaddicts



Hehehehe good one !! the flaw in the plan is not all of us are on Insulin


----------



## Einstein (Sep 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehehe good one !! the flaw in the plan is not all of us are on Insulin


 
A carbless(ish) society?


----------



## katie (Sep 29, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hehehehe good one !! the flaw in the plan is not all of us are on Insulin



oh yeah duh


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

Einstein said:


> A carbless(ish) society?





katie said:


> oh yeah duh



*DMDS >>>> Dangerous Moody Diabetics Society *


----------



## katie (Sep 29, 2009)

Are You Calling Me Moody??!?!


----------



## katie (Sep 29, 2009)

OH!!! that's why people have posts where the beginning of each word is a cap. now I understand


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 29, 2009)

katie said:


> OH!!! that's why people have posts where the beginning of each word is a cap. now I understand



Huh


----------



## katie (Sep 29, 2009)

type out a post in the quick reply box and then click 'go advanced' and then click post... this will happen!

(The capital letters at the beginning of each word!)

NOO it didnt happen that time  so not sure what did it...


----------



## Proudspirit (Sep 30, 2009)

just seeing if it works! 

I might see if i can come but its a long way from stoke and ill be frightened!

It didn't work Katie!


----------



## kojack (Sep 30, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> just seeing if it works!
> 
> I might see if i can come but its a long way from stoke and ill be frightened!
> 
> It didn't work Katie!



Unfortunately there is no way I can make the 900+ miles round trip especially as the East coast main line tends to select weekends for major work.

Hope it is a great get-together.


----------



## aymes (Sep 30, 2009)

kojack said:


> Unfortunately there is no way I can make the 900+ miles round trip especially as the East coast main line tends to select weekends for major work.
> 
> Hope it is a great get-together.



Hazel suggested a Scotland meet up in another thread the other day, I'll go and find it and make it into a new thread so you can see what interest there may be...


----------



## shiv (Oct 2, 2009)

if it's on a weekend i should be okay to go, although it depends if i get this new job or not.


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 2, 2009)

Definitely liking the suggestion! I reckon I should be able to come. It's going in the diary! As for getting to London, for me that would be a bit difficult but I'm sure I can find a way.

Tom


----------



## am64 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Definitely liking the suggestion! I reckon I should be able to come. It's going in the diary! As for getting to London, for me that would be a bit difficult but I'm sure I can find a way.
> 
> Tom



check out the buses from B'ton some are really cheap..glad you enjoying uni


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> Definitely liking the suggestion! I reckon I should be able to come. It's going in the diary! As for getting to London, for me that would be a bit difficult but I'm sure I can find a way.
> 
> Tom



I think tez was offering a lift from Brighton, Tom


----------



## aymes (Oct 2, 2009)

So when do we decide which date we're going for? (I know it's been up here less than a week so I'm probably getting ahead of things, just very excited by the idea!)


----------



## Viki (Oct 2, 2009)

aymes said:


> So when do we decide which date we're going for? (I know it's been up here less than a week so I'm probably getting ahead of things, just very excited by the idea!)



Can you guys use your mod powers to see which date has the most individuals on it?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2009)

Viki said:


> Can you guys use your mod powers to see which date has the most individuals on it?



Yes, give me a few minutes and I'll have a look (have to change into the costume first - where's a phone box when you need one?)


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Yes, give me a few minutes and I'll have a look (have to change into the costume first - where's a phone box when you need one?)



Well, as you might have guessed, there are 12 for the 14th and 12 for the 21st, but they are not the same 12 people. Two people can make the 14th, but not the 21st and vice-versa. The other 10 can make both dates. As there are 18 people who have voted, it also means that 6 people can only make the other dates (I think!)


----------



## Viki (Oct 2, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, as you might have guessed, there are 12 for the 14th and 12 for the 21st, but they are not the same 12 people. Two people can make the 14th, but not the 21st and vice-versa. The other 10 can make both dates. As there are 18 people who have voted, it also means that 6 people can only make the other dates (I think!)



hmmn . . horrible decision time! really dont want to exclude people y not picking their date, oh the pressure


----------



## katie (Oct 3, 2009)

Northe does it show you who voted? (so much for confidentiality ).  If so can you tell me which dates i voted for because I cant remember lol! it might help count me in or out...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2009)

katie said:


> Northe does it show you who voted? (so much for confidentiality ).  If so can you tell me which dates i voted for because I cant remember lol! it might help count me in or out...



Katie, you voted for the 14th and the 21st.


----------



## katie (Oct 3, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Katie, you voted for the 14th and the 21st.



ok thanks northe! (remind me not to start a "Do you like our admin?" poll!) That didn't really help did it


----------



## Freddie99 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello!

Just wondering is this thing definitely the 14th of November?

Tom


----------



## Munjeeta (Oct 4, 2009)

I would LOVE to come along! Unfortunately the 14th is the only date I potentially can't do! Hey ho, I will try try try - such a great idea! Would be so lovely to meet all you wonderful people in real life


----------



## aymes (Oct 4, 2009)

14th and 21st are level pegging at the moment, how do we decide...? I can do one of those dates but not the other, eek!


----------



## Sugarbum (Oct 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Yes, give me a few minutes and I'll have a look (have to change into the costume first - where's a phone box when you need one?)



Sometimes I think we should be _really_ worried about you!!!!

I am really looking forward to this! I cant wait! When will we know the final decision ref?


----------



## randomange (Oct 4, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Well, as you might have guessed, there are 12 for the 14th and 12 for the 21st, but they are not the same 12 people. Two people can make the 14th, but not the 21st and vice-versa. The other 10 can make both dates. As there are 18 people who have voted, it also means that 6 people can only make the other dates (I think!)




What about having two meet ups? If there are potentially enough people, there could be one on the 14th and one on the 21st. Not the best solution I know, but it might allow people who can't make one date to make the other.


----------



## Viki (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok think we need to fix a definate date .

I hate making decisions but personally I would rather the 21st out of the 2, what does everyone else think?


----------



## am64 (Oct 4, 2009)

Viki said:


> Ok think we need to fix a definate date .
> 
> I hate making decisions but personally I would rather the 21st out of the 2, what does everyone else think?



do another poll for each date...people may have changed their minds!


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 5, 2009)

Sounds like a top idea folks! 

14th is also my diagnosis day!!

I never know what I'm doing this far in advanced, and often double book myself but will let wife know this is happening then there's a chance I won't forget.

See you all there!

PS which boozer we going to? BM is nice I agree, but lacking in refreshments. Went to see the Lewis chessmen recently all good. Oh and I bet I've been somewhere at the BM that none of you have!!


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 5, 2009)

I would prefer the 21st as I'm pretty sure I will be off work that day. The other dates I will probably have to swap my shift so might not be able to come. It would be great to meet everyone


----------



## HelenP (Oct 5, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Oh and I bet I've been somewhere at the BM that none of you have!!



Haha, you having a "ner ner ner nerrrrrrrrr ner" moment?? :-D

xx


----------



## Viki (Oct 5, 2009)

Right Guys, numbers have tipped in the favour of the 21st - so i suggest we close the poll and stick with this date, that way people can get a definite date in the diary.

Any moderators out there, if you agree can you do the honours?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2009)

Viki said:


> Right Guys, numbers have tipped in the favour of the 21st - so i suggest we close the poll and stick with this date, that way people can get a definite date in the diary.
> 
> Any moderators out there, if you agree can you do the honours?



OK, I can close this thread, if you would like to open a new one Viki, with details about the proposed meet.


----------

